# Erythromycin & Shrimp (Cherries)



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Will dosing Erythromycin to rid my tank of Blue-Green algae endanger the shrimp (specifically) or fish in my tank? I have about 6 cherries and intended to add another 14.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I have used it in a high tech tank with amanos and wild type neocaridina's and didn't see any deaths. I also have used it several times with fish and had no ill effects.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

as long as it doesn't contain copper, it should be okay.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Aug 19, 2008)

I have used it in a few of my tanks full dose with Amanos and other shrimp types with no problems. I was also killing the Algae. I finally got rid of it with the third dose.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

it works really well to get rid of the blue-green algae.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you, one and all.


----------

